

Workings of ancient Greek 'computer' deciphered - ckinnan
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/31/science/31computer.html?hp

======
rudyfink
Link to the Nature article if you'd like a bit more information
<http://www.nature.com/news/2008/080730/full/454561a.html> . The video (linked
at the bottom of the article) is pretty good.

~~~
tom_rath
Thank you! That video was marvelous.

------
tectonic
Watched the video. I'm very impressed by the resolution of the 3D x-ray scans.

